# what stone to start out knapping?



## Luke0927 (Jul 9, 2014)

Around here see mostly quartz points.  I've got a few tools up want to try hand at knapping.  My son is one that likes it and figured be something to try out.  I've picked up some heated novaculite and dacite.  

I'm in north GA, and around Blairsville a good bit if you know anyone local who has and materials they sale, flint etc...

Appreciate any tips or advise.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 9, 2014)

The two you have are good for learning, as is obsidian, glass, and toilet tank porcelain.


----------



## dtala (Jul 9, 2014)

what hillbilly said. Get some safety glasses, and I don't knap glass/obsidian w/o gloves and glasses.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2014)

Put a fan to the side of you to take the dust away from you. Don`t put it behind you because it will swirl the dust right back into your face.

Dacite and novaculite a some of the most forgiving stone to knap. Glass is the cheapest and best to practice on. Invest in bandaids, peroxide, and alchohol.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks folks, I've got antler billet, antler tine, copper tipped flaker some abrasion stones....need to put it all together figure out right steps.  Anything else you think I would need to start out.


----------



## dh88 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'd start with glass and porcelain and save the rock until you have the basics down.You can find an endless supply of old tv's and salvage the glass screens.Also check out paleomanjims youtube page he has a pile of instructional videos.  http://www.youtube.com/user/paleomanjim


----------



## bronco611 (Jul 9, 2014)

clear glass is great to learn on because you can see how the flakes travel very easily and it makes it easier to learn to make the flakes uniform. If you use bottle bottoms you will quickly learn that the different colors have different characteristics just as stone does. some colors are more brittle than others etc.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks folks so really any glass that's thick enough should work?  We have a spot where family used to dump old stuff back when... I can probably find good many bottles to try.


----------



## bronco611 (Jul 10, 2014)

If you do not know how to knock the bottom out of a bottle using a nail look on you tube and you can see how to do it quickly so you do not need to bring all the bottles home.


----------



## BlackBore (Jul 25, 2014)

My son(6 yrs old) has been hounding me to try and knapp some arrowheads. I finally broke down and have attempted a few glass ones with partial success. By the end I'm soaked with sweat and my hands hurt like heck from griping the piece. Practice makes perfect, keep it up and post some pics.


----------



## Bone pile (Jul 30, 2014)

Yep knapp anything you can get your hands on.If you know any one who knapps go watch and observe the different ways to  hold and hit stone .I know there is a knapp-inn in Georgia in the spring.Good place to gather rock and info.By the time you beat a couple buckets of material to dust you should have nice pointy rocks/glass.
Roger


----------



## jcinpc (Aug 2, 2014)

here, just watch Steve`s  videos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEd9yghZ7eU


----------

